

 It's vs. Its - shanbady
http://garyes.stormloader.com/its.html

======
sixbrx
I have no problem remembering the rule, I absolutely recognize it immediately
every time I see a misuse in someone else's writing.

The problem is, my brain wants to be able to do substitution of "<named-
thing>'s" to "<it>'s", as if the pronoun were a variable and thus amenable to
substitution wherever the name of the thing itself could be used, so without
noticing it often comes out (after substitution) as "it's".

~~~
esrauch
I feel the same way as you. This is the rule in English and it seems like a
bad rule.

------
acqq
Much better is:

<http://www.angryflower.com/itsits.gif>

------
EduardoBautista
If English is your native language and you still don't know this...

